# School & Pre-school in Cascais/Estoril



## DaBassMan

My family and I will be moving over to Lisbon (Cascais / Estoril) in early August and we'd like some "inside info" on schooling our kids please. We have 3 kids, eldest is 7, middle one is 4 and the youngest is 2. 

Can anyone recommend any schools in these areas please? Does anyone have kids going to school in these places and can let us know what they are like? How can I find out the equivalent to a school's OfSted report on the net?

Cheers,
Craig DaBassMan


----------



## Emmis

DaBassMan said:


> My family and I will be moving over to Lisbon (Cascais / Estoril) in early August and we'd like some "inside info" on schooling our kids please. We have 3 kids, eldest is 7, middle one is 4 and the youngest is 2.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any schools in these areas please? Does anyone have kids going to school in these places and can let us know what they are like? How can I find out the equivalent to a school's OfSted report on the net?
> 
> Cheers,
> Craig DaBassMan


Hi Craig,

We are also moving over in August.

I think it depends whether you want your children to go to an English speaking, International school, a bilingual school or a Portuguese school.

We are sending our soon to be 8 year old to St. James' in Cascais. I've heard the international schools are fantastic, such as St. Dominic's, but the fee was just a bit too much for us. We liked the fact St. James' is bilingual and the fee is great. For our nearly 5 year old, we are waiting to hear if he has a place at St. James' sister school, St. John's. If not, we'll be putting him in Boa Ventura Montessori until he's 6 and then move him over to St. James'. Boa Ventura is an English speaking Montessori.

Hope that helps. Sounds like we're moving over at the same time!

Best of luck xx


----------



## DaBassMan

Emmis said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> We are also moving over in August.
> 
> I think it depends whether you want your children to go to an English speaking, International school, a bilingual school or a Portuguese school.
> 
> We are sending our soon to be 8 year old to St. James' in Cascais. I've heard the international schools are fantastic, such as St. Dominic's, but the fee was just a bit too much for us. We liked the fact St. James' is bilingual and the fee is great. For our nearly 5 year old, we are waiting to hear if he has a place at St. James' sister school, St. John's. If not, we'll be putting him in Boa Ventura Montessori until he's 6 and then move him over to St. James'. Boa Ventura is an English speaking Montessori.
> 
> Hope that helps. Sounds like we're moving over at the same time!
> 
> Best of luck xx


Thanks for your reply. We didn't realise there were bilingual schools! What are the fees like for St James and St Johns? Is there a website you could link please? We'd considered putting our eldest into a Montessori school here in England last year but couldn't afford the fees, so I'd be keen to see their website too if they have one please. St Dominic's we've already looked into (since that's where my wife starts work in September!) and we could just about afford it with my wife's staff discount, but we'd like to (a) save some money, and (b) give our kids a more Portuguese experience if we could.

Once again, thanks for your reply.
Cheers,
Craig


----------



## Emmis

DaBassMan said:


> Thanks for your reply. We didn't realise there were bilingual schools! What are the fees like for St James and St Johns? Is there a website you could link please? We'd considered putting our eldest into a Montessori school here in England last year but couldn't afford the fees, so I'd be keen to see their website too if they have one please. St Dominic's we've already looked into (since that's where my wife starts work in September!) and we could just about afford it with my wife's staff discount, but we'd like to (a) save some money, and (b) give our kids a more Portuguese experience if we could.
> 
> Once again, thanks for your reply.
> Cheers,
> Craig


St. James' doesn't have fees on its website but I can tell you that it's half the price of St. Dominic's.

I don't think it's as high key as St. Dominic's but it is more Portuguese, as it is bilingual. I've only heard lovely things about it, but to be honest I've heard that most of the schools in the Cascais area are lovely. 

We believe in your future

The Montessori is:
Boa Ventura Montessori Nursery School - Homepage

And today I also heard about this which although sounds like a playgroup follows an international curriculum and teaches reading etc from 4 years. I got a lovely email from them but am waiting to hear about fees.

International Children's Play Corner - Home

We should meet up! What will you be doing in Lisbon? Your wife is a teacher? And you, will you be at home with the kids or are you working/studying?

Best of luck - I've only heard great stuff btw!
:clap2:


----------



## tracyann

My daughter is currently at St Dominics undertaking the IB Diploma.

My son is just graduating from IPS School in Bicesse, which follows the UK Curriculum. IPS is infant/ Junior school and we have found it an excellent and can't speak highly enough of the staff.


----------



## Emmis

tracyann said:


> My daughter is currently at St Dominics undertaking the IB Diploma.
> 
> My son is just graduating from IPS School in Bicesse, which follows the UK Curriculum. IPS is infant/ Junior school and we have found it an excellent and can't speak highly enough of the staff.


Hi Tracy Ann,

I'm putting my daughter into St. James, Cascais, as both St. Dominics and IPS are a bit above our budget. We're putting our son either in St. John's, Cascais or in the International Children's Play Corner in Areia.

Have you heard anything of any of those schools? They're in our budget so we are crossing our fingers. So far the administration contacts at all 3 schools have been very helpful.

Would love to hear from you - we also arrive in August.

Thank you


----------



## DaBassMan

We've done some financial re-juggling, ie sold our piano and a few other things, and discovered that not only does my wife get staff discount at St Dom's but also her and the kids would recieve free school bus rides to and from school. This has meant that we no longer need to budget for buying a car, and therefore we've decided to go with plan A and send them to St Dom's. Muito obrigado for your help anyway.

Just have to find parent and toddler groups for me to take our youngest to now!!

Looking forward to moving over. Only 32 days of blighty weather to go! Also looking forward to meeting up with you all for coffee and sunshine! 

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## Fredh

DaBassMan said:


> We've done some financial re-juggling, ie sold our piano and a few other things, and discovered that not only does my wife get staff discount at St Dom's but also her and the kids would recieve free school bus rides to and from school. This has meant that we no longer need to budget for buying a car, and therefore we've decided to go with plan A and send them to St Dom's. Muito obrigado for your help anyway.
> 
> Just have to find parent and toddler groups for me to take our youngest to now!!
> 
> Looking forward to moving over. Only 32 days of blighty weather to go! Also looking forward to meeting up with you all for coffee and sunshine!
> 
> Cheers,
> Craig


Hi Craig, 
My name is Frederique and from what I read on this forum I believe I will be working with your wife in St Dominics. I am still in Hong Kong now but will be moving to Portugal at the end of August. I have a two year old daughter and I am currently looking for a pre school for her as she will only be able to attend St Domnics when she turns 3. 
Thank you for all the information on the forum. I look forward to meeting you and your family.


----------



## tracyann

We are lucky that my husbands company pays the school fees. Have only heard good things about the other schools you are looking at so I am sure they will be ok. If you need any help or showing around etc when you get here, or just a coffee and and natter let us know.

Regards
Tracy


----------



## TPKR

*Tomar*

If you need any help or showing around etc when you get here, or just a coffee and and natter let us know.

Hiya Tracy
We will be moving to Portugal next year, near Tomar. I have a 4 and 9 year old. I was planning to Home School them. Could you point me in the right direction for finding if any schools are in that area?
Guessing I will be too far away from anyone with children, to meet for coffee :-( 
Many thanks
Alison


----------



## Catshanghai

This is a very helpful thread. I have just moved to Cascais from China and am looking for a creche for my two year old son. The bilingual creches are quite expensive. I have heard it is possible to find Portuguese pre nurseries at around 300 Euros a month. Does anyone have any recommendations for such a place in Cascais? My son needs social interaction more than anything else.


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Catshanghai

Welcome to the forum :juggle:

I am glad you found helpful information on here already.
Please do let us know how you settle in.


----------



## Catshanghai

Hi Siobhan,

Thanks for your reply.

I paid a visit to Morangos in Cascais today. It is very close to our apartment, looks well setup and the fees are very reasonable. Has anyone had experience of sending their children to this creche? What did you think of the place?


----------



## trdonaghy

I know I'm really late to reply to this, but I just wanted to include the info in case anyone else is looking for a pre-school / kindergarten / nursery in the Cascias area. 
I found a really lovely place in Carcavelos, between Lisbon and Cascais, called Montessori Stay and Play. They are on Facebook: Montessori Stay and Play. You can also google them for their website.
After trying three other places, and not being impressed with them, this place was just so perfect. Very gentle, flexible, lots of free-creative play time, safe outdoor playground. It really is a wonderful little nursery.
Cheers!


----------



## naomifox

Hi Alison, I know this is many years later, but I wonder if you ever home schooled your children? We live about 30 mins from Tomar so I am interested to know what your ended up doing . Hope to hear from you. Thanks! Naomi (we are thinking of homeschooling our children aged 3 and nearly 6)


----------



## Renataelis

*St. James*

Hi everyone! Can anyone give me some information regarding St. James school? Has any of you enrolled your children there?
Thank you in advance for your feedback.
Cheers,
Renata


----------



## Outlooks

*No places*

Hello,

In relation to the schools with the "best ratings" I recently contacted St. Julians, International Preparatory School, Deutsche Schule Lissabon and they all have waiting lists. 

St.Dominic’s International School is super expensive so I didn't even call them. 

Carlucci American International School of Lisbon seems good but they charge almost 2.000 euro per year to fund the construction of a facility. Who applies a direct charge to parents to build their own business? 

There is another one called St. Peters International School which has a great raking however it is bilingual i.e. English is taught in class and not the day to day main language.


----------

